
  Wikipedia Tries Approval System to Reduce Vandalism on Pages - nickb
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/17/wikipedia-tries-approval-system-to-reduce-vandalism-on-pages/
======
michael_dorfman
Sounds like a good trade-off to me-- I'd gladly give up immediacy in favor of
accuracy.

~~~
dhbradshaw
For key articles it will become important to check the "checker."

